# You guys have talent!



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I was just checking out some of the baits you guys have made in all these threads, and I just want to say, I like what I see. A lot of the baits are better quality than a lot on the shelves. Great job, I may be tempted to contact a couple of you guys for some custom baits in the future.


----------

